# saving a you tube video



## tvjoe (Aug 9, 2004)

can someone please tell me how to save a 'you tube' video and if possible an embed video


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

try the following from youtube.



> How do I watch and save videos?
> Watching videos on YouTube couldn't be easierjust come to the site and browse around, or search for subjects that interest you. To save videos for later, you need to sign up as a member, and then click the 'Add to Favorites' link underneath the videos you want to watch later. You can also use the QuickList feaaature or create playlists to group videos together into your own personal categories.


http://www.youtube.com/t/help_cat06


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can not save videos into a format such as MPEG but you can save the (uneditable) .swf (Flash Movie) onto your hard drive and play it with Adobe Flash Player (that means unless you can get Adobe Flash Player onto your iPod or other portable device you cannot watch YouTube videos on a portable device) .

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3006/

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2584/

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3590/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tvjoe said:


> can someone please tell me how to save a 'you tube' video and if possible an embed video


If you use firefox you can get a video downloader add-on


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

XPSP2 said:


> If you use firefox you can get a video downloader add-on


As I pointed out.


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

i no how to save them as a avi or any format you want. copy the video url go to this site http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php, and follow on screen instructions, when you come to save the link, right click > save as > and in the name box after you have typed in a name, add .avi or .wmv or .mp4 with no spaces in between.


----------



## tvjoe (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you very much


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure and you can mark your thread solved by clicking "Mark Solved" in the Thread Tools menu at the top.


----------

